# Intrathyroidal oncocytic parathyroid adenoma



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Intrathyroidal oncocytic parathyroid adenoma

http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/123324714/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0

You just never know........................


----------

